# Flache gute (Gaming)-Tastatur und potente Gaming-Maus



## Schnurres (14. Mai 2016)

Gerade kam meine Corsair  Strafe RGB-Tastatur an und ich bin ernüchtert. Die Handballenablage finde ich zu kurz und ich habe eben sehr viel getippt und ich mag die hohen mechanischen Tasten irgendwie nicht. Den lieben langen Tag sitze ich am iMac mit Magic Keyboard, da tippe ich schnell und die Tastaut ist so flach, dass ich keine Handballenablage bräuchte. 

Bei der Corsair störten mich schon fast die hohen Tasten und ich bin beim Tippen langsamer und weiß noch nicht, ob ich beim Spielen noch einen Vorteil merke.  Die Macht der Gewohnheit sagt mir derzeit, dass ich einfach eine flache Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung bräuchte, die auch sehr gut für's Gaming gedacht ist. Preis bis 170€ geht klar. Kann auch drahtlos sein, außer dies wäre ein großer Nachteil.

Bei der Gaming-Maus bin ich glaube ich keine Claw, hatte da an die Logitech G900 gedacht, weil es wohl die beste kabellose Gaming-Maus wäre, jedoch habe ich öfters gelesen, dass die eher für Claw-Spieler sei.

Vielleicht hat ja hier der ein oder andere Tipps oder kann auch über seine Erfahrung berichten.


----------



## Dartwurst (14. Mai 2016)

Ich habe diese Tastatur: Tt eSPORTS Challenger Ultimate Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (KB-CHU  3GR). Allerdings habe ich unter 50€ gezahlt. 70 finde ich schon viel. Vielleicht eine andere aus der Challenger Serie. Meine erfüllt Deine Ansprüche auf jeden Fall. Robust, flach und sehr präzise. Der mitgelieferte Lüfter ist wohl eher als Gimmick zu verstehen.


----------



## JackA (14. Mai 2016)

Mit kleinen Händen geht die G900 auch im Palm Grip, sonst eher Claw, das stimmt. Alternativ für Palm die G602. Recht mehr gute Wireless-Mäuse gibts dann schon nicht mehr.
Bei der Tastatur, nur aus Neugier, was hattest du für MX-Schalter? ich tippe stark auf Brown.
Chiclet wie es beim iMac gibt, gibt es halt kaum als Zock-Variante, mir fällt da nur die Deathstalker ein. Alternativ wären noch Scissors, wie es Laptops verbaut haben, eine Alternative: Cougar 200K. Gute normale Zock-Tastaturen müssen nicht teuer sein. Die Mechanik bei Mechas macht die Tastatur teuer, wer aber für eine Chiclet, Scissor oder Rubberdome viel Geld ausgibt, der zählt halt als typisches Marketing Opfer und unterstützt die Gewinnmaximierung.


----------



## Schnurres (14. Mai 2016)

Hab Silent Switch gehabt, da ich aber Magic Keyboard und so gewohnt bin, fand ich den Umstieg jetzt auf mechanische große Tasten als extrem unangenehm. Tippen war nochmal deutlich schlimmer als Spielen.


----------



## gh0st76 (14. Mai 2016)

Mal eine Frage? Wie lang hast du die mechanische Tastatur benutzt? Man muss immer dran denken das man da eine gewisse Eingewöhnung braucht wenn man von Rubberdome und Co auf eine mechanische wechselt.


----------



## barmitzwa (16. Mai 2016)

Habe mir für die Arbeit ein MX Board 3 (MX Brown Schalter) geholt und nutze es da nun seit 6 Monaten. Wirklich daran gewöhnt habe ich mich bis heute nicht (bzw. frage mich was der Mehrwehrt zu einer guten Chiclet sein soll)

Zuhause nutze ich seit gefühlten 5 Jahren meine Logitech k750. Schreibt sich wie am ersten Tag sehr angenehm und schnell. Fürs zocken schön präzise und nettes Gimmick: dank solar noch nie die Batterie gewechselt. Die Beschriftung ist immernoch wie am ersten Tag - nur die Leertaste hat eine spiegelblanke Stelle, wo der Daumen immer liegt.

und flacher geht es mit 8mm wohl nicht mehr..


----------



## gh0st76 (16. Mai 2016)

Der Mehrwert ist ganz einfach erklärt. Das die Tasten über Jahre den gleichen Tastenanschlag bieten. Da sind Rubberdome oder Chiclet schon kaputt und müssen ausgetauscht werden. Nicht umsonst gibt Déck die durchschnittliche Lebensdauer ihrer Tastaturen mit 20 Jahren an. Dabei sind das nur die MX Switches die in den Tastaturen verbaut werden. In der Zeit hab ich locker 15-20 Rubberdome oder Chiclet Tastaturen durch.


----------

